# A little help please



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Scantone said:


> The second pic what is the technical name for this?


Looks to me to be just a single pole, double throw relay.

See link.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DAYTON-Power-Relay-5Z542?Pid=search


----------



## Scantone (Mar 30, 2011)

That's the wording I was looking for on that. Thanks it's controlled by a 120 volt energy Managment system and when you able or remove voltage you get nothing from it so I guess it's fried


----------



## timeprodigal (Jun 16, 2011)

what are they using the relay for? its not normally part of an alternator. Power for the coil on the alternator usually comes from the lead pressure switch and is jumpered to the common on the contacts with one of the other two contacts going to each compressor control system. usually very reliable devices but very limited in function. looks like power got removed from the common contact


----------



## Scantone (Mar 30, 2011)

The relay is something in another part of the store something completely different. Sorry


----------



## Scantone (Mar 30, 2011)

timeprodigal said:


> what are they using the relay for? its not normally part of an alternator. Power for the coil on the alternator usually comes from the lead pressure switch and is jumpered to the common on the contacts with one of the other two contacts going to each compressor control system. usually very reliable devices but very limited in function. looks like power got removed from the common contact


Also there is a wire disconnected on the coil. The problem comes in on all the wires he took off the contactors that's what I need to figure out


----------



## timeprodigal (Jun 16, 2011)

what is the coil voltage on the starter system? are they line voltage or 120v?
unfortunately there probably isn't a schematic as everybody wires these things in differently


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Scantone said:


> Also there is a wire disconnected on the coil. The problem comes in on all the wires he took off the contactors that's what I need to figure out


Google the wiring diagram for the model air compressor your standing next to. 
Quincy, ingersol rand ect,,, have them as PDF's


----------



## Scantone (Mar 30, 2011)

timeprodigal said:


> what is the coil voltage on the starter system? are they line voltage or 120v?
> unfortunately there probably isn't a schematic as everybody wires these things in differently


It's line voltage 277


----------



## timeprodigal (Jun 16, 2011)

how i would normally wire one of these up, the power source for the alternator and both starters comes off of the line side of one of the contactors. one side of each contactor coil should be tied to one leg as well as the alternator coil if its the same voltage. The other leg should go through the lead pressure switch, then to the other side of the alternator coil, then jumper to the common on the alternator. one contact on the alternator should then go the the starter on compressor one and be put in series with the overload, low oil level switch or any other safety devices installed then go to the other side of the contactor coil. and the same with the other alternator contact and compressor two.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Siemens sold off that product line to Hubbell Industrial Controls years ago, they still sell it.

HIC 5247 alternator instruction manual


----------



## Scantone (Mar 30, 2011)

JRaef said:


> Siemens sold off that product line to Hubbell Industrial Controls years ago, they still sell it.
> 
> HIC 5247 alternator instruction manual


Thank you that's exactly what I was looking for. Your the man!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I like those alternators. They are pretty much the standard in our all relay logic pump station jobs.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I like those alternators. They are pretty much the standard in our all relay logic pump station jobs.


When I took this job, we use a lot of Siemens products (because a division of our company is a Siemens distributor) but I was disappointed to discover that this alternator was gone. I had used them for years in another life so I made a point of finding out what happened to them. I think it was a mistake for them to dump it myself, it's simple and bullet proof. Siemens sells an electronic one now, it's OK but it's much more complicated. I was used to this in duplex pump panels, so I had to design a different circuit to use the new ones, I don't like it. I secretly started getting the Purchasing Dept. to call this a "Siemens" relay, which worked for a while because it took Hubbell a few years to start putting their own labels on them. I got caught though when a boss saw the Hubbell nameplate a few months ago and I have to go back to the new style.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JRaef said:


> When I took this job, we use a lot of Siemens products (because a division of our company is a Siemens distributor) but I was disappointed to discover that this alternator was gone. I had used them for years in another life so I made a point of finding out what happened to them. I think it was a mistake for them to dump it myself, it's simple and bullet proof. Siemens sells an electronic one now, it's OK but it's much more complicated. I was used to this in duplex pump panels, so I had to design a different circuit to use the new ones, I don't like it. I secretly started getting the Purchasing Dept. to call this a "Siemens" relay, which worked for a while because it took Hubbell a few years to start putting their own labels on them. I got caught though when a boss saw the Hubbell nameplate a few months ago and I have to go back to the new style.


Very good thanks...:thumbsup:


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

I had an alternating relay like that quit on me a couple of years ago, it was mechanically wore out and the common contact hung up somtimes on one side or the other but usually in the middle. It was replaced by a TimeMark solid state alternator which has a toggle switch that allows you to choose to alternate or lock on to one side or the other.


----------

